# Crunchy Lemon-Dill Salmon



## GB (Oct 2, 2009)

Here is a recipe which was provided to us by French's, for our member's benefit.

Crunchy Lemon-Dill Salmon 



*
Prep time: 5 min.

Cook time: 20 min.

Servings: 6
*1 1/3 cups (2.8 oz.) FRENCH'S® Original French Fried Onions
1/2 tsp. dill weed
1/2 tsp. lemon pepper
6 portions salmon fillet (1 1/2 lbs.)
2 tbsp. FRENCH'S® Spicy Brown Mustard

MIX French Fried Onions, dill and lemon pepper in plastic bag. Crush with hands or rolling pin. 

BRUSH salmon with mustard. Coat top of salmon pieces with seasoned onion crumbs; press firmly to adhere. 

BAKE salmon on a foil-lined baking sheet at 350°F for 20 min. or until opaque in center.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 2, 2009)

I could see where the above would also work with stronger-flavored fish like Bluefish, Mackerel, etc.  I think Cod would also be a good choice since the topping would give it some zing.


----------

